# How to increase the number of call history entries in iPhone? It only shows 2 days?



## ico (Aug 24, 2012)

How to increase the number of call history entries in iPhone? It only shows 2 days?

Sorry can't google as GPRS is slow.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 24, 2012)

Something like call log pro from big boss repo used to work in ios4,not sure about now.


----------



## ico (Aug 24, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Something like call log pro from big boss repo used to work in ios4,not sure about now.


Anything in App Store?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2012)

ico said:


> How to increase the number of call history entries in iPhone? It only shows 2 days?
> 
> Sorry can't google as GPRS is slow.



isn't there is any setting in call logs or contacts ?

I guess its limited to 100 only..

check this thread may be it will help

*modmyi.com/forums/file-mods/14781-possible-increase-call-history-count.html


----------



## ico (Aug 24, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> isn't there is any setting in call logs or contacts ?


I had tried looking for. Couldn't find.

Will check again when Dad comes back.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2012)

ico said:


> I had tried looking for. Couldn't find.
> 
> Will check again when Dad comes back.



People in forums saying that there is no such app to increase the limit of call logs...
but some people tweaked the call logs db file in which uses SQL Lite to increase call limit
The above thread speaks of the same check that.


----------



## ico (Aug 26, 2012)

I seriously need help on this.

It only shows "Today" and "Yesterday".

And there are people who have Call History/Recents running completely fine.

Dad is using iPhone 4S.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 26, 2012)

Why don't ask this in modmyi?


----------

